# Things I can't wear to my provincial licensing exam



## jochi1543 (Nov 7, 2008)

shorts (ok)
tank tops (ok)
caps/hats (ok)
loose shirts (??)
loose blouses (?? do they mean untucked? or do they mean actually loose-cut)
service or school uniforms (ok)
any sort of paraphernalia indicating that I belong to a certain school or service (ok)
sweaters (!?)
jackets (!?)
hoodies (!?)


I think I'm just gonna wear these, nothing says they are not acceptable:







Are the guidelines for you guys just as bizarre? It's gonna be mid-November in freaking Edmonton, and I can't wear a sweater?:wacko:


----------



## Sapphyre (Nov 7, 2008)

That's just weird, i wore shorts and flip flops to my test.  Had to empty my pockets though.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 7, 2008)

If that's your actual picture they prob wont mind LOL!!!


----------



## MRE (Nov 7, 2008)

I did my exam with pants/short sleeve shirt and hiking boots.

Had a 2 knives, multitool, flashlight, notebook, pens/pencils and wallet in my pockets.

Whats with emptying your pockets?  Do they expect you to cheat?


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 7, 2008)

My guess is that the exam will be done inside so they will probably have a place to hang up your coat/jacket/sweater.

I'm guessing the logo ban is to avoid an examiner from giving preference to a grad of where he studied, or being extra harsh on someone he believes to have come from an inferior school or agency. The hoodie ban is most likely for the same reason as the jacket/coat/sweater. Pockets and bulky attire make it easier for people to hide cheating tools.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes here they didn't say what not to wear that I can remember but you had to empty your pockets, Present 2 kinds of ID, Actually had to have a photo ID made to enter testing area, And then you were under audio and visual monitoring, If you needed to use the bathroom you requested permission and were escorted to the bathroom and back to your desk.

The reason (they said) was some dude had a twin that was a DR. that took his test for him.


----------



## MRE (Nov 7, 2008)

FF-EMT Diver said:


> The reason (they said) was some dude had a twin that was a DR. that took his test for him.



Not sure I believe that, sounds extremely irresponsible for a doctor to it.  Hopefully its not true.


----------



## mikie (Nov 7, 2008)

The only requirement was not to wear any department/service logos (maybe all FD/EMS logos too, I don't quite remember); otherwise you either had to turn it inside out or change.


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 7, 2008)

the only requirement i can remember for my test was two forms of id.

they had lockers where you stored you unnecessary clothing and pocket contents and went into the testing room. it was just a computer lab. mass used to hire out the testing to a private company that did all sorts of testing. emt/medic, real estate licenses etc so wearing a fd shirt wouldn't matter to them as they had only a tenuous connection to public safety.

i dont know the rules for the new company they are using as i havent tested for a ticket since they switched.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 8, 2008)

KB1OEV said:


> I did my exam with pants/short sleeve shirt and hiking boots.
> 
> Had a 2 knives, multitool, flashlight, notebook, pens/pencils and wallet in my pockets.
> 
> Whats with emptying your pockets?  Do they expect you to cheat?



Apparently at my testing center they did. You walked in, got your picture taken, gave your two forms of ID to the lady at the desk. The lady finger printed you. You then walked over to a locker, and the lady watched you empty out your pockets and you had to turn them inside our to prove nothing left, store equipment in locker, take key. Walk the two feet from the front desk, to the testing room which was a computer lab.You had your picture taken at the door, the lady handed your IDs to the computer lab lady. Computer lab lady tested your IDs against the picture taken when you first got in.  Lady made you put your finger on a finger scanner, lady escorted you in. You were given a white board and a marker, for whatever reason. You were NOT to erase your own whiteboard, but raise your hand when it was full. You were NOT to get up, you were not to click the end button. When you were done, you were to raise your hand and the computer lab lady clicked it for you. You were to raise your hand if you needed to use the restroom so you can be escorted too a single person bathroom and escorted back. 

One boy got yelled at for looking around too much. However, they tested more than just EMS. They did a bunch of different CBT so the chances that he was trying to cheat was slim, it looked like he was just nervous/

All in all, getting into the test took almost as much time as the test itself.


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 8, 2008)

KB1OEV said:


> I did my exam with pants/short sleeve shirt and hiking boots.
> 
> Had a 2 knives, multitool, flashlight, notebook, pens/pencils and wallet in my pockets.
> 
> Whats with emptying your pockets?  Do they expect you to cheat?



I don't recall if they want all your pockets emptied per se (don't have the paper with me now), but they explicitly say no weapons of any kind, including Swiss Army knives and the like.


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Apparently at my testing center they did. You walked in, got your picture taken, gave your two forms of ID to the lady at the desk. The lady finger printed you. You then walked over to a locker, and the lady watched you empty out your pockets and you had to turn them inside our to prove nothing left, store equipment in locker, take key. Walk the two feet from the front desk, to the testing room which was a computer lab.You had your picture taken at the door, the lady handed your IDs to the computer lab lady. Computer lab lady tested your IDs against the picture taken when you first got in.  Lady made you put your finger on a finger scanner, lady escorted you in. You were given a white board and a marker, for whatever reason. You were NOT to erase your own whiteboard, but raise your hand when it was full. You were NOT to get up, you were not to click the end button. When you were done, you were to raise your hand and the computer lab lady clicked it for you. You were to raise your hand if you needed to use the restroom so you can be escorted too a single person bathroom and escorted back.
> 
> One boy got yelled at for looking around too much. However, they tested more than just EMS. They did a bunch of different CBT so the chances that he was trying to cheat was slim, it looked like he was just nervous/
> 
> All in all, getting into the test took almost as much time as the test itself.



LOL, this was pretty much the situation at my MCAT writing 1.5 years ago. Fingerprints, multiple IDs, they confiscated your scratch paper from you, etc. Any time you'd go to the bathroom or come back from a break between sections, you'd get fingerprinted again. We also had noise-blocking headphones handed to us. I am pretty sure I screwed everyone over in my group with first rushing through the 2 multiple choice sections and then typing my essay super-loudly while they were still working on them....


----------



## medicdan (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm a little confused here... Are the requirements the OP posted for the practical or the written exam? I can understand forbidding identifying uniforms for the practical exam-- where the examiners may be involved in the field and have inherent biases, but dont understand the requirement for the written exam-- often just at a computer.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's the reason why they place restrictions. 

Many years ago when I took my practical testing for the NREMT Paramedic; a young lady arrived into the dining room court yard where they had placed us until it was time to start. Some of my former class mates was amazed that she asked us what time it was and then started to proceed to "get ready" for the test. 

She actually pulled out a make up mirror, with a tackle box size of make up, hair spray and all the other propaganda a model would have. After about 30 minutes of primping, applying make up and spraying hair spray, she then excused herself and returned in a tube top and shorts. To say the least she obviously removed undergarments as one could definitely tell in a cold room. 

Jokingly, one of my fellow female classmate commented_.."Damn, to think I actually studied!"... _

As a proctor or examiner for the NREMT for several decades, I have seen uniforms, intentional display of skin for peeks, etc. All in attempt to persuade and even distract from the point of the examination. In reality, this just pisses me off more. 

When women or men, actually take this profession seriously. To have to resort to this type of behavior is shameful. More shameful is those that would pass one for that reason. 

You want to treated and be respected as a professional then act and behave as one. Until we eliminate those that treat our profession as a joke, then we will treated as joke as well. 

R/r 911


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 8, 2008)

*Rid, to polevault off your comment, I would say "act as an adult".*

To ban a certain type of logo etc is potentially discriminatory, so you ban them all, from "Hooters" to "Cripkillers Discipline". Hoodies are banned likewise, and to keep ears from bearing false earbuds.

This is like smoking in ambulances, just plain silly. The OP's humor sense and selection of truly bizarre rodeo-wear is a little impressive, a screwball sense of humor is a gift, but folks need to quit acting like rebellious teenagers if they want to be taken seriously. Continue in this vein if you want to be paid minimum wage and forced into killing schedules. Nurses started being taken seriously when they got away the starched mini-wimple hats and white hose, and got into business suits, BDU's, and scrubs. 
                                   -----------

Especially us hairy potbelleid bowlegged imitation GEICO-model nurses.
                                   -----------

Of the male persuasion.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 8, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> Especially us hairy potbelleid bowlegged imitation GEICO-model nurses.
> 
> Of the male persuasion.


 
Who snore... (Though that's just an unproven allegation; I sleep fine ^_^)


----------



## MRE (Nov 8, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> I don't recall if they want all your pockets emptied per se (don't have the paper with me now), but they explicitly say no weapons of any kind, including Swiss Army knives and the like.



We probably had a "no weapons" rule too, but I didn't have any weapons on me.  Where I'm from, pocket knives, hunting knives, etc are tools and not weapons.  I carried the same compliment (folding knife and multitool) through all 4 years of high school (04') and 4 years of college (08).  Nobody ever said a thing.

Its sad to see these tools being restricted so, especially since it was not that long ago that every gentleman had his trusty pocket knife with him everywhere he went.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 9, 2008)

KB1OEV said:


> We probably had a "no weapons" rule too, but I didn't have any weapons on me.  Where I'm from, pocket knives, hunting knives, etc are tools and not weapons.  I carried the same compliment (folding knife and multitool) through all 4 years of high school (04') and 4 years of college (08).  Nobody ever said a thing.
> 
> Its sad to see these tools being restricted so, especially since it was not that long ago that every gentleman had his trusty pocket knife with him everywhere he went.



Well now and days people use those so called tools to slit other peoples throats or stab them in the eye, so they HAVE to be restricted.


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 9, 2008)

nothing is a weapon until it is used as such. at any other point in time, it isnt a weapon but a tool of one kind or another.


----------



## MRE (Nov 9, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> nothing is a weapon until it is used as such. at any other point in time, it isnt a weapon but a tool of one kind or another.



Exactly.   


minimum text requirement


----------



## silver (Nov 9, 2008)

I was told to wear professional attire. Of course as a naive person, I thought I should look good. Wore a dress shirt, khakis, and dress shoes. When I arrived I realized I was way to over dressed; people were in flip-flops, sweats etc...


----------



## reaper (Nov 9, 2008)

But you looked professional, didn't you!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 9, 2008)

Watch any TV show that goes behind the walls of a prison to see an example of how innocuous, everyday items (including a single sheet of paper!) can be transformed into a weapon.  I'm not advocating a return to the days of the Old West, but where there's a will, there's always a way.


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 9, 2008)

emt-student said:


> I'm a little confused here... Are the requirements the OP posted for the practical or the written exam? I can understand forbidding identifying uniforms for the practical exam-- where the examiners may be involved in the field and have inherent biases, but dont understand the requirement for the written exam-- often just at a computer.



They didn't distinguish between the written and the practical one, so I'm assuming it's for both.

Interestingly, judging by the fact that they want you to bring an eraser and #2 pencils, it sounds like the written test will be paper-based. Haven't had to do that since the SAT in 2001...:wacko:


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Here's the reason why they place restrictions.
> 
> Many years ago when I took my practical testing for the NREMT Paramedic; a young lady arrived into the dining room court yard where they had placed us until it was time to start. Some of my former class mates was amazed that she asked us what time it was and then started to proceed to "get ready" for the test.
> 
> ...




LOL, this reminds me...the last stage of our EMT (your version of EMT-I/A/whatever) selection process was an interview. I IMed a paramedic friend of mine and asked for tips. He said, "Wear something tight and see-through." Of course, I wouldn't follow that, but then I got back home after my interview the next day and he messaged me to ask how it went. I said, "I had 3 females as my interviewers." He was like, "Damn, times have changed!" It's hardly a male-dominant profession anymore. I see tons of female-only crews when I drive around the city - probably even more than I see male-only crews.


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 9, 2008)

KB1OEV said:


> We probably had a "no weapons" rule too, but I didn't have any weapons on me.  Where I'm from, pocket knives, hunting knives, etc are tools and not weapons.  I carried the same compliment (folding knife and multitool) through all 4 years of high school (04') and 4 years of college (08).  Nobody ever said a thing.
> 
> Its sad to see these tools being restricted so, especially since it was not that long ago that every gentleman had his trusty pocket knife with him everywhere he went.



The paper said, "If you can't bring it on an airplane, don't bring it to the exam."-_- LOL.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 9, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> The paper said, "If you can't bring it on an airplane, don't bring it to the exam."-_- LOL.



So that means when I take it I leave my .30-06 at home LOL


----------



## MRE (Nov 9, 2008)

fortsmithman said:


> So that means when I take it I leave my .30-06 at home LOL



Yup, keep it under 2000 ft/lbs muzzle energy and you should be fine.


jochi,

Out of curiosity, was this pre or post 9/11?  I hope I can bring more than a 3oz bottle of water with me.


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 10, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> LOL, this reminds me...the last stage of our EMT (your version of EMT-I/A/whatever) selection process was an interview. I IMed a paramedic friend of mine and asked for tips. He said, "Wear something tight and see-through." Of course, I wouldn't follow that, but then I got back home after my interview the next day and he messaged me to ask how it went. I said, "I had 3 females as my interviewers." He was like, "Damn, times have changed!" It's hardly a male-dominant profession anymore. I see tons of female-only crews when I drive around the city - probably even more than I see male-only crews.



When I took my first driving test, I was extremely nervous. I didn't get my driver's licence until I was in my 20s and hadn't taken high school driver's ed. A friend directed me to a particular DMV branch and told me to wear a sexy blouse. I did, and got a female examiner. I passed though!


----------



## Sasha (Nov 10, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> When I took my first driving test, I was extremely nervous. I didn't get my driver's licence until I was in my 20s and hadn't taken high school driver's ed. A friend directed me to a particular DMV branch and told me to wear a sexy blouse. I did, and got a female examiner. I passed though!



Dont you hate how that works? If you had just rolled out of bed and trumped down to the DMV in pajama bottoms and a T-Shirt you would have gotten a hot male examiner.

Thats how it works with me and fire fighters, anyway.  When I had to call because of something embarrassing (Like when I accidently set the dryer on fire, or got my foot stuck in the toilet.) I get a hot FF/EMT/Medic. If Im looking hot and call for someone else, or something like that, we get the frumpy ones. Jeez.


----------



## johnrsemt (Nov 12, 2008)

*weapons/tools*

Here we can carry any weapon, (with a concealed carry permit);  at college, for classes or testing.
    One of few states that allow us to carry at colleges and universities;  just state ones  not private schools.


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 16, 2008)

KB1OEV said:


> Yup, keep it under 2000 ft/lbs muzzle energy and you should be fine.
> 
> 
> jochi,
> ...



LOL, post-, we just had the exams this weekend (passed the practical, waiting for the results of the written for 4-6 weeks now, but I think I passed that, as well).

Ok, you will NOT believe how many people showed up in hoodies...the chick next to me at the written actually wore a hoodie AND a tank top. I thought maybe she just didn't get the piece of paper with the dress code, but after talking to her, I realized she did and she STILL wore 2 things that were not allowed....some people just amaze me.:wacko:


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, I remember my testing had a lot of strict requirements.  I was fingerprinted everytime I entered or exited the room to make sure I was me.  Everything went into a locker and I was allowed to keep the key.  No writing utensils.  Had a whiteboard but was not allowed to erase.  I got a new whiteboard when my last one was full and boy did I go through those!  Ran one of the markers dry actually.  It took me almost twice as long to get the test started than I did to actually take it.  They videoed me and audioed me the entire time and then took pictures of my whiteboards.  The proctor was really confused as to why I went through that much whiteboard (I memorized all the temperatures in Celcius/Centigrade and had to convert to Farenheit w/o a calculator, and also has random chemical formulas drawn, if you remember my post from the summer in this forum, I was the one that had a questions asking me what 1,2-dichloro-something-or-other-that -was-really-long was used for), but I passed.

I wore black slacks and a maroon polo i think.  I want to say the polo had my university's name/logo on it small on the left, but there were no restrictions on what we could wear that I can remember.  I was alloed to keep my sweatshirt with me but was asked to remove it before entering and it was passed around the door to me (presumably the checked the pockets and inside to make sure no aids were in it).

Good luck finding out your results!


----------



## MRE (Nov 16, 2008)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Yeah, I remember my testing had a lot of strict requirements.  I was fingerprinted everytime I entered or exited the room to make sure I was me.  Everything went into a locker and I was allowed to keep the key.  No writing utensils.  Had a whiteboard but was not allowed to erase.  I got a new whiteboard when my last one was full and boy did I go through those!  Ran one of the markers dry actually.  It took me almost twice as long to get the test started than I did to actually take it.  They videoed me and audioed me the entire time and then took pictures of my whiteboards.  The proctor was really confused as to why I went through that much whiteboard (I memorized all the temperatures in Celcius/Centigrade and had to convert to Farenheit w/o a calculator, and also has random chemical formulas drawn, if you remember my post from the summer in this forum, I was the one that had a questions asking me what 1,2-dichloro-something-or-other-that -was-really-long was used for), but I passed.
> 
> I wore black slacks and a maroon polo i think.  I want to say the polo had my university's name/logo on it small on the left, but there were no restrictions on what we could wear that I can remember.  I was alloed to keep my sweatshirt with me but was asked to remove it before entering and it was passed around the door to me (presumably the checked the pockets and inside to make sure no aids were in it).
> 
> Good luck finding out your results!



Wow, a lot stricter than mine.  I had to show 2 forms of ID, asked if I had a cell phone (I didn't) then was given some blank paper and a pen and told to go into the testing room and not make too much noise since there were others testing at the same time.  I didn't leave to use the bathroom so I don't know how that would have went, but there was no fingerprinting or emptying of pockets and there were no proctors in the room.  One had a window they could look through from the lobby.


----------



## Kendall (Nov 16, 2008)

emt-student said:


> I'm a little confused here... Are the requirements the OP posted for the practical or the written exam? I can understand forbidding identifying uniforms for the practical exam-- where the examiners may be involved in the field and have inherent biases, but dont understand the requirement for the written exam-- often just at a computer.



The requirements are for both actually... I sat the same exam this weekend. Its a really... different process. It required 3 holding areas... Felt a little like a herd of sheep.

jochi, how'd your exam go?


----------



## ★JK★ (Nov 19, 2008)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Yeah, I remember my testing had a lot of strict requirements.  I was fingerprinted everytime I entered or exited the room to make sure I was me.  Everything went into a locker and I was allowed to keep the key.  No writing utensils.  Had a whiteboard but was not allowed to erase.  I got a new whiteboard when my last one was full and boy did I go through those!  Ran one of the markers dry actually.  It took me almost twice as long to get the test started than I did to actually take it.  They videoed me and audioed me the entire time and then took pictures of my whiteboards.  The proctor was really confused as to why I went through that much whiteboard (I memorized all the temperatures in Celcius/Centigrade and had to convert to Farenheit w/o a calculator, and also has random chemical formulas drawn, if you remember my post from the summer in this forum, I was the one that had a questions asking me what 1,2-dichloro-something-or-other-that -was-really-long was used for), but I passed.
> 
> I wore black slacks and a maroon polo i think.  I want to say the polo had my university's name/logo on it small on the left, but there were no restrictions on what we could wear that I can remember.  I was alloed to keep my sweatshirt with me but was asked to remove it before entering and it was passed around the door to me (presumably the checked the pockets and inside to make sure no aids were in it).
> 
> Good luck finding out your results!




I had to do the same thing, leave all my things in the locker and get fingerprinted and my picture taken.

My test was a little embarassing though.  About half way through the test, I noticed a woman going around to each person.  She finally got to me and asked if I left my phone in my locker.  I said "Yes."  She asked "Does it play 'Sweet Home Alabama'"?  I forgot to turn it off and had to go back and shut it off.  You could hear the song playing throughout the waiting area.  :blush:

Fortunately, the people working there were very nice and we had a good laugh about it.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 19, 2008)

★JK★ said:


> I had to do the same thing, leave all my things in the locker and get fingerprinted and my picture taken.
> 
> My test was a little embarassing though.  About half way through the test, I noticed a woman going around to each person.  She finally got to me and asked if I left my phone in my locker.  I said "Yes."  She asked "Does it play 'Sweet Home Alabama'"?  I forgot to turn it off and had to go back and shut it off.  You could hear the song playing throughout the waiting area.  :blush:
> 
> Fortunately, the people working there were very nice and we had a good laugh about it.



Hehe! My instructor had that ringtone.

Mine is Artist in the Ambulance by Thrice. 

But, in order to avoid that issue I kept my phone on silent the entire week leading up to the exam in case I forgot to at the exam!


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kendall said:


> jochi, how'd your exam go?



I passed the practical on the 1st attempt (they give us 2). It was a trauma with a lot of stuff going on and unconscious patient, but I knew how to manage everything. I think the only real catch was the Cushing's she developed as per 2nd set of vitals - a classmate of mine had this scenario and failed because she didn't recognize the Cushing's, so she had to retake the next day.

Written was not as bad as I expected it to be. Now the crappy part is waiting a month for the written results - my job AND my EMT-I class seat depend on my passing both portions of the exam.


----------



## Kendall (Nov 23, 2008)

I know the 4-6 week wait is killer. I'm confident in my written though it shouldn't be a problem. I passed first go aswell.

It was surprisingly straightforward. 

Cushings? What exactly are you refering to? Cushings is a chronic endocrine disorder...


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kendall said:


> Cushings? What exactly are you refering to?



Maybe it's just an Alberta EMR thing? I have a buddy in BC who's a PCP/EMT, and we've discussed it with him before, but I don't know if he learned it at the EMR or EMT/PCP level.

Anyway, Cushing's triad is a combination of bradycardia, very high BP, and Cheyne-Stokes respirations. It signifies increasing intracranial pressure and suggests a brainstem injury. Here at ACP they present it together with either posturing or pupil problems (my patient had pupil response issues), and the treatment for EMRs is hyperoxygenate - 1 breath every 3 seconds with the BVM as opposed to the normal 1 breath every 5 seconds. The goal is to remove as much CO2 from the patient's circulation as possible. I'm not done with my EMT/PCP course yet, but so far I haven't heard of any more advanced pre-hospital treatments for this vital sign triad.

My buddy had a patient with Cushing's just last week, I think, he said the guy had a heart rate of 21 and BP of 220 systolic or smth ridiculous like that.


----------



## Kendall (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm an EMR in Alberta as well... Those vital signs do indicate increased ICP, but I've never heard of them referred to as "Cushings." Interesting. I've only ever known Cushings as the endocrine disorder... Neat.


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kendall said:


> I'm an EMR in Alberta as well... Those vital signs do indicate ICP, but I've never heard of them referred to as "Cushings." Interesting. I've only ever known Cushings as the endocrine disorder... Neat.



The full name is "Cushing's Triad," the endocrine thing is "Cushing's syndrome." 

So you took it the same weekend? Which scenario did you have? I talked to my classmates, some people had a drowning patient that just needed repeated suctioning and that's it, then another one had an unknown medical who coded on him and he still passed, lol (no meds or anything were involved). Our EMT instructor said he had seen all these scenarios before, so it sounds like ACP recycles them - which is doubly strange considering there are no limitations to discussing the exam in public.


----------



## Kendall (Nov 23, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> The full name is "Cushing's Triad," the endocrine thing is "Cushing's syndrome."



Yep, same weekend. Ahh... That sounds more familiar...  Lol I must be really tired to have missed that one.

I had the drowning scenario. Although there is no way ACP can stop us... we did sign a contract not to discuss exam procedures or scenarios. That was one of the forms you had to hand in to register for your written exam.


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kendall said:


> Yep, same weekend. Ahh... That sounds more familiar...  Lol I must be really tired to have missed that one.
> 
> I had the drowning scenario. Although there is no way ACP can stop us... we did sign a contract not to discuss exam procedures or scenarios. That was one of the forms you had to hand in to register for your written exam.



Hmm? I have no recollection of it, and my review instructor (who happens to be an ACP examiner and was there on the day of the butchering) specifically said that it's public info and we can all discuss it after the fact (and we did in the EMT class afterwards, with my EMT instructor who's also ACP evaluator).


----------



## Kendall (Nov 23, 2008)

Just me then I guess. I remember them going over it in the powerpoint  before the written started as well. 

Its really more of a formality really I mean who are they kidding its not like they can make us vow to secrecy. It think it just has to do with the Exam Committee wanting to ensure the integrity of the exam process.


----------



## Kendall (Nov 23, 2008)

Although they're going to be implementing the CBT very soon... the pilots are supposed to be happening in the next fiscal year, to be fully implemented in 2010. Its been a ricidulously long time in the making... its been in the works since 2005!


----------



## TropicalJosiah (Nov 23, 2008)

Interesting stuff OP... now about that picture...



fortsmithman said:


> So that means when I take it I leave my .30-06 at home LOL



I pack, not that big, but have a CC.


----------



## jochi1543 (Dec 9, 2008)

Yaaay, I passed! Got the news in 2.5 weeks...they said 4 to 6!

Now I only need to drive 95% of the time as opposed to 100%!h34r: LOL.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 9, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------

